# Transport Gigant Gold Edition startet nicht!!!



## Luchsderspieler (5. September 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich habe heute versucht Transport Gigant Gold Edition zu installieren, jedoch kommt beim starten des Spiels immer die unten Angehängten Meldung. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was ich machen soll, habe sogar schon Avira deaktiviert!

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG Luchs


----------



## treichi (5. September 2014)

Hallo Luchsderspieler,

ich braucht noch ein paar Infos von dir um dir zuhelfen.
1. Welches Bertibsystem benutzt du? -> z.B. Windows 7 64-Bit?2. welchen Patch hast du installiert? -> letzter 2.1
3. Welchen Prozeessor und Grafikkarte hast du? -> das Spiel arbeitet nicht mit jedem Grafikchip. 
4. Hast du den Neustart nach der Installtion gemacht? -> Ja diese Spiel brauch das 

Vielleicht hilft dir auch diesesr Thead:
Anti-Virus und Debugger Problem

Ansonsten Plan S:
Save 15% on Transport Giant on Steam


----------



## Luchsderspieler (5. September 2014)

1.Ich benutze Win7 Professional 64-bit
2.Habe den Patch durch geführt
3.AMD FX 4170 und GT 630
4.Ja habe ich


----------

